# My impulse buy Shelby.



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Went to the Jaf/co swap meet Yesterday and bought this 37 Shelby Project from Jim. Need to come up with a few parts to make it a rider. Wasnt planning on buying a bike but this one was calling my name lol.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 27, 2020)

You can never have too many Shelby wishbone frame projects. Great start!


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks I want to do a mild clean up on the paint to see If I can get it to shine up a bit.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 27, 2020)

It looks like it’s salvageable. I’ll bet it will clean up pretty well


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice start to a great project. Have fun with it!


----------



## Hudman (Sep 27, 2020)

Thats why i got what i needed and left..as i walked through his garage my name kept being called..lots of bikes ide like to have ....Thanx Jim for hosting.


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks. I used a SOS pad on some of it and its bringing the Red out. Going to go over th bike with the SOS Pad then a mild polish and wax. Want to shine it up a little without going over board.


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Lol yea I sold him a bike the night before and spent 2 hrs in his shop B.S ing then found this one one bought it.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Little more progress. Pulled the crank and fork off and cleaned most of the caked on grease off. Also cleaned the badge up a little


----------



## JLF (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice score!


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Lightly used a Sos pad on the frame next step a light polish and some wax. Then I'll move onto the fenders and fork. I didn't touch any of the white it looks pretty bridle.


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2020)

Where I left off tonight


----------



## JRE (Sep 28, 2020)

Got the front fender and truss rods on today. Now I need to start looking for the missing parts. Wheels, Chain, Handle bars. Seat and post.


----------



## JRE (Oct 3, 2020)

Made a little progress and dug a couple rims out of my parts pile to put on the bike as place holders until I can find a nice set of chrome drop centers.still need to clean the rear one up. Also need a set of handle bars and a seat post.


----------



## JRE (Oct 4, 2020)

While I was cleaning the back wheel up I cleaned the grease and green over spray off the brake are and found out it was a war time black out brake arm.


----------



## JRE (Oct 11, 2020)

Got the place holder wheels on. Had to use a different one than the one I was planning on using. They will work good until I find a nice period correct set. Still need to find a seat and post and some handle bars


----------



## JRE (Oct 16, 2020)

Need to figure out what size seat post I need. Its smaller than my other Shelby


----------



## JRE (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm a 5/8 seat post and a seat away from riding it.


----------



## JRE (Nov 13, 2020)

Its a rider. The 5/8 seat post is a bit tight but got it adjusted to my height. Just need some clay colored grips and a chain guard.


----------



## JLF (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Ricollector (Nov 13, 2020)

JRE said:


> Its a rider. The 5/8 seat post is a bit tight but got it adjusted to my height. Just need some clay colored grips and a chain guard.
> 
> View attachment 1300747



I am selling a nice chain guard that fits this bicycle.


----------



## JRE (Nov 14, 2020)

JLF said:


> Looks great!



Thanks.


----------



## JRE (Nov 16, 2020)

Ricollector said:


> I am selling a nice chain guard that fits this bicycle.View attachment 1300793



Thanks ill keep yours in mind. I'm looking for a red or white or Chrome one with some patina.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 22, 2020)

Very cool old bike , love the deep fenders , nice work !!!!!!


----------



## JRE (Nov 23, 2020)

Took it for its first long ride today. Rides extremely good.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 23, 2020)

Amazing how the paint can be brought back on these old bikes, simply amazing and congrats on a great score and fun build.


----------



## JRE (Nov 23, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Amazing how the paint can be brought back on these old bikes, simply amazing and congrats on a great score and fun build.



Thanks. Its been fun. I'm already working on washing a rattle can paint job off of a 1940 Shelby Long tank. Back down to the Original blue and white paint.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 23, 2020)

JRE said:


> Thanks. Its been fun. I'm already working on washing a rattle can paint job off of a 1940 Shelby Long tank. Back down to the Original blue and white paint.



Please post your progress


----------



## JRE (Nov 23, 2020)

Look up the thread Shelby long tank 2.0


----------



## JRE (Dec 6, 2020)

Put the 37 back up on the stand. Rebuilt the rear hub and shined up the rim. Working on the front rim now.


----------

